# Evil Teachers



## Dudester (May 16, 2011)

Ever had a teacher who just really had it for you ? I'm talking about the teacher with some kind of malfunction in their head/personality ? How about a teacher who just went out of their way to hurt you ?

I've had two:

5th Grade-the teacher was going around the room asking what your dream was-what you were going to do when you grew up. When he got to me I told him that I intended to find and raise the titanic (this was about 15 years before it was found). 

He asked "How do you intend to do that ? After all, it's so deep ?"

He started to laugh and the class joined him. He laughed so hard that he fell off his desk (where he was sitting). 

I was crushedale:. I gathered my books and left the room. Fighting tears as I dashed downstairs, I was found by the Principal. He asked what was going on and I told him. He pulled me in his office and that day, transferred me. A few days later, the teacher, along with the Principal walked up. He tried to apologize, but I told him to stay away from me. 
_______________________________

7th Grade

My social studies teacher came up with a quiz game. There was a point value attached to questions on current events. Within a few weeks, it was apparent that whatever team myself and another student was on would win. A week later, the teacher tried an experiment, pitting me against the entire class. I won 505 to 35.

The teacher then accused me of cheating[-( and said that Paula Castillo in his first period class must have been sharing answers with me. I pointed out that it was widely known that Paula and I had the best grades in school, but we never spent time together (true-she intimidated me). 

He then ended the game and for the rest of the year, he made me take tests/quizzes at his desk so that hecould watch me. 

(BTW, Paula got a full ride scholarship to Yale:book:. I got a scholarship to a military academy)


----------



## Olly Buckle (May 16, 2011)

I was rubbish at maths, I was rubbish at most thing thinking about it, I hated the school and everyone in it and I don't think most of them were too keen on me. Anyway It was obvious that I was going to fail all my exams, especially maths, except that my maths teacher in the last year had a daughter who had been taught biology by my father and then gone on to become a doctor. He made my life hell for the last year of school, on my case the whole time. I wore horn rim glasses in those days and his worse comment was "Buckle! Stop sitting there looking like a constipated owl." There was a kids programme just started called "Wally Whyton and Olly the Owl" so that really stuck, not that I think he was being malicious.

It worked though, I passed maths and one other subject. I left school age sixteen, as soon as I could get out, when I was twenty four and got over it all a bit I took a year out to go back to college and pass a few more exams. Looking back I can actually feel quite fond of old Mr Roberts, but at the time ...


----------



## candid petunia (May 16, 2011)

Gosh, Dudester, when you said evil, you _meant_ evil. That was bad. </3


----------



## The Backward OX (May 16, 2011)

None of mine had it in for me personally but one of them had it in for every kid he taught, caning us for the slightest misdemeanour, and keeping us back after school until night fell. Poor fool. He reckoned without the multiple revenge factor. This guy drove a Renault 750,






which was small enough that five or six kids could lift it up and carry it away. We used to do just that. There were two trees about twelve inches further apart than the length of the Renault, and between those trees was where the car was often to be found after the final bell for the day. One time, for a change, we slid some bricks under the back axle, just enough to lift the wheels fractionally off the ground. In the long grass, the gap between tyres and ground  couldn't be seen. The teacher jumped in, started the engine, engaged low gear, and then just sat there with a puzzled look while we all rolled about laughing.


----------



## garza (May 16, 2011)

The fourth grade (standard two) teacher at East Ward Elementary School in the '40s was a Miss Washington, a descendent of George Washington's brother. I was extremely near-sighted, and Miss Washington was one of those people who equate abnormal eyesight or poor hearing with stupidity. 

Near the end of the 1948-49 school term Miss Washington visited the third grade classroom to announce that she would expect a book report at the start of the following school year on a book we read that Summer. A week or so later I found _Call of the Wild_ by Jack London at the library, read it, and decided to make my report on it. Near the end of Summer holiday I read it again and spent a good deal of time writing the report. In fact I wrote and rewrote the report half a dozen times.

The book reports were due the first Friday after the beginning of the Fall term. The following Monday Miss Washington returned the graded reports. She handed them out to everyone else in the class, then called me to come stand by her desk. She proceeded to lecture the class on the evil of passing someone else's work off as your own. She said it amounted to lying and stealing, and people who did such things were liars and thieves. She said she would never allow such cheating in her classroom. 

The entire time she spoke she held up my book report, the one I had worked so hard on, by one corner as though it were something nasty. She then tore it in half, dropped it into the waste basket, brushed off her hands, and sent me back to my seat with the warning that if I cheated again she would talk with Miss Bessie Milner, the principal, about whether I should be allowed to stay in school.

I hated school teachers for years.


----------



## The Backward OX (May 16, 2011)

A dislike of mendacity must have run in the family. Cherries, anyone?


----------



## garza (May 16, 2011)

I'm certain she still had...never mind.


----------



## Dudester (May 16, 2011)

garza said:


> She then tore it in half, dropped it into the waste basket, brushed off her hands, and sent me back to my seat with the warning that if I cheated again she would talk with Miss Bessie Milner, the principal, about whether I should be allowed to stay in school.
> 
> I hated school teachers for years.


 
That was just plain mean, immature, and unprofessional.


----------



## Dudester (May 16, 2011)

Olly Buckle said:


> I wore horn rim glasses in those days and his worse comment was "Buckle! Stop sitting there looking like a constipated owl." There was a kids programme just started called "Wally Whyton and Olly the Owl" so that really stuck, not that I think he was being malicious.


 
That kind of thing can stick to a person. A teacher shouldn't be a cheerleader on something ugly like that.


----------



## The Backward OX (May 16, 2011)

- garza 

I'm slowing up. It took about seven, eight seconds for the penny to drop.


----------



## KangTheMad (May 16, 2011)

garza said:


> The fourth grade (standard two) teacher at East Ward Elementary School in the '40s was a Miss Washington, a descendent of George Washington's brother. I was extremely near-sighted, and Miss Washington was one of those people who equate abnormal eyesight or poor hearing with stupidity.
> 
> Near the end of the 1948-49 school term Miss Washington visited the third grade classroom to announce that she would expect a book report at the start of the following school year on a book we read that Summer. A week or so later I found _Call of the Wild_ by Jack London at the library, read it, and decided to make my report on it. Near the end of Summer holiday I read it again and spent a good deal of time writing the report. In fact I wrote and rewrote the report half a dozen times.
> 
> ...



I can think of some choice words I'd say to her. Though in fourth grade, maybe not so much. I'd still complain.


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (May 16, 2011)

Maybe my drivers ed teacher. Being older know I would probably strangle him behind the wheel of the car. I recall him stomping on the brakes and yelling at me when I went slightly over the speed limit during practice driving. It was not intentional on my part. 

And I don't know about evil but I had one professor (Ph.D.) in a sociology class of mine at community college that did not like me. I don't regard her as evil just perhaps an intelligent woman possibly not well fitted for teaching. She was a Black-American woman that would spend - literally - the 1st half of the class bragging about her material possessions and degree along with what was going on in her personal life for the day. She had strong socio-political opinions and did not handle opinions contradicting her's well. She advocated for abortion in the classroom and dismissed the officer corps of the military as lacking sufficient education (doctoral degrees) as an explanation for their lack of liberal political beliefs. She had the young white students of the class petrified of her too. :lol: Informing the whole class she knows some of the white students in the class are racists - especially among the female students. Being older and having military experience behind me I was not intimidated by her. 

I at some point very respectfully emailed her that I had come to her office during her office hours but did not find her there, and that I would like to meet her before our first exam because I was not feeling very confident about some of the material I should probably know and understand. After she came in the class and lied about the email I sent her (without naming me), suggesting I admonished her about not being in officer hours, I spoke up. When she began yelling at me she did so to the wrong bloke. I raised my voice to bite off her ear. Grabbed my stuff and existed the class. I saw the dean - showed him a copy of my email - and he helped me transfer to another teacher. I ended up getting an A in that class.

I don't care if you have a Ph.D., earn 6 figures, or carry the title of a Senator, but unless you walk on water and your name is Jesus Christ you better watch that screaming at me stuff.


----------



## BipBopRealGoodNop (May 16, 2011)

When I was in Year 1, aged 5, there was a supply teacher called Mr Doran. I was fiddling with a drawer and trying to fix it (sort of) and he kept telling me to stop. When I carried on, he said, *'If you don't stop fiddling with that drawer I'll stamp on your head!'*

In Year 3, I had a teacher who had navy blue hair and stank of soap. I had forgotten something so I came back into the classroom with my mum to get it. I said 'goodbye' and then when I left she called me in again and said 'George. Say goodbye to Mrs Hamilton!!' angrily. What cheek!!


----------



## captainpeacock (May 16, 2011)

Hi

I used to have massive long curly hair and when I went swimming my hair didn't fit in my hat. So my swimming teacher said angrily ''Tuck all your hair in or I will shave it all off!!!!!!!!!!'' How evil.


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (May 16, 2011)

garza said:


> The fourth grade (standard two) teacher at East Ward Elementary School in the '40s was a Miss Washington, a descendent of George Washington's brother. I was extremely near-sighted, and Miss Washington was one of those people who equate abnormal eyesight or poor hearing with stupidity.
> 
> Near the end of the 1948-49 school term Miss Washington visited the third grade classroom to announce that she would expect a book report at the start of the following school year on a book we read that Summer. A week or so later I found _Call of the Wild_ by Jack London at the library, read it, and decided to make my report on it. Near the end of Summer holiday I read it again and spent a good deal of time writing the report. In fact I wrote and rewrote the report half a dozen times.
> 
> ...




Wow. That was hardcore. :shock:

I had a male teacher in high school that questioned me one day after class about a story I turned in. He was cool about it, the way he questioned me, but he thought I plagiarized. I denied it but I don't think he believed me. Actually, I did not believe myself. 

I was guilty of slightly doing some research on ninjas for my ninja character. And for a couple years after that I was a bit petrified that I did something wrong, that a person is supposed to always completely create a story out of their head and never draw from research, or that is to say from other peoples knowledge of past events, institutions, things, or people.


----------



## garza (May 16, 2011)

Complaints by children about school teachers were not generally listened to in those days. The only person I could have complained to and been assured that something would be done was my grandfather and if I'd told him what happened it's likely the police would have been involved. He was 80 years old and not a violent person, but he could be loud. Very loud.


----------



## alanmt (May 16, 2011)

Actually, I find that in most cases, when we look back at teachers who wronged us, we don't see evil, we see humans making ordinary mistakes.  A momentary giving in to thoughtless cruelty, an over-the-top reaction from being fed up with minor intransigence.

Miss Washington was a rotten, self-righteous, monstrosity who should have been let nowhere near a classroom, however.  Rough break, garza.


----------



## garza (May 16, 2011)

She had one good point. Once she decided you were too stupid to learn anything, she would give you barely passing grades on every report card, whether you worked or not, to ensure that you were promoted out of her classroom. I caught on to that. Nine-year-olds figure adults out faster than most adults figure children out, so I had an easy time that year. I did as I pleased, worked on what interested me, ignored the rest, and sat quietly reading in the back of the classroom for most of the school year. But I regret to say that I have never forgiven her.


----------



## alanmt (May 16, 2011)

I had the opposite in my high school physics teacher.  Once he decided that you were smart, you got A's on his belief in your intelligence alone, and hard work was not really required, as long as you didn't blow up the classroom.  He was an amiable drunk who had once promised brilliance, but never quite delivered on it.  It was still a challenging class, but my two most distinct memories of it were that the girls who stayed in the home for unwed mothers were always assigned to it, seeming quite at odds with the typical collection of geeky male honor students who comprised the rest of the class, and the fact that amongst the supplies in the closet was a large and ancient spindle of platinum wire that must have been worth many thousands of dollars.


----------



## Forest Girl (May 16, 2011)

None of my teachers angered me more than the group of so called educators from my son's school. 
My son had been 'diagnosed' as ADD and was supposed to be receiving extra assistance from the schools. He did fine in school until we moved due to a job transfer.
His new middle school teachers pretty much ignored him. 

One day I made him go to school when he didn't want to. The school office called me a couple of hours later to pick him up. He was pale, clammy, and had been throwing up. I took him to the doctor. The doctor said it was stress due to school.

I tried to get a meeting with his teachers and was told it would be at least four weeks out. I then went to the school board office and managed to get a meeting arranged for the following week. The meeting was a disaster. His homeroom, science & math, and English & social studies teachers were there, as well as the lady from the school board, a counselor, and assistant principal. The teachers, it was obvious, felt that HE was  the problem, they went on about all the work he wasn't doing and not turning in. They also viewed him as the only one able to solve the problem, HE had to apply himself, he had to pay attention, he had to turn in work. 

My kid sat there looking scared and embarrassed. I wanted this meeting to work. I wanted to find a solution. So I asked his teachers (thinking we could find something positive to build on), " What are his strengths? What is he GOOD at?" My answer to this question was ... silence. I could tell the question had them stumped.

No wonder my kid was failing. No wonder his self esteem was in the toilet. He wasn't stupid. He knew they saw no potential in him. 

We walked out of there and that was his last day in public schools. We began to homeschool our 11 1/2 year old. 


Two and half years later at age 14 he took his first college course (in Fire Science) and received a 'B'. 

By the time he took his GED at age 18 he:

He had 15 college credits in Fire Science.
150 hours as a Red Cross volunteer
had raised a puppy for a Guide Dog school
had hands on training as a firefighter because he'd been a certified firefighter Explorer since he was 15
had one year as a volunteer firefighter
had been an extra in a Robin Williams film
.... and about a month or two later received a job offer from the Bureau of Land Management to be a Wildland firefighter 

That group of educators made me angry that day. But in the end, they did my son a favor. Homeschooling was one of the best thing we ever did for our child.


----------



## garza (May 16, 2011)

I do hope you kept the teachers updated on your son's achievements, which he accomplished without any help from them.


----------



## SilverMoon (May 16, 2011)

I attended parochial school. Are your ears perked up yet? It was Mother Superior who left a wound which has fortunately healed over the years.

The background story: Due to a family move I was transferred to an elite Catholic school. The last year. Eight grade. I was new and a curiosity to all. The most popular guy in the class asked me out for a movie date. I was mortified as to how to respond because my parents didn’t allow me to date. They were extremely strict in most all ways. Believe it or not, back then I was shy. All I could say to the boy was “No” and run away. I was at a total loss. Of course, this must have humiliated the boy.

The next day as I passed his desk to hand in a paper to the teacher he gabbed me in the butt with the point of his compass. I yelped and the class broke out in laughter.(I had to get a tenet shot)

I was immediately summoned to the Mother Superior’s office where she firmly told me it was all my fault. That I had been using my girlish whiles and ways so this boy would do anything to get my attention. She told me that I was a “poison flower”. This accounts for me being a very poor flirt. 

Years later, I heard that the boy, Jay Topin, had been arrested for a B&E.
Good thing I didn’t go on that date. 

This Mother Superior was worse than all the nuns put together.


----------



## caelum (May 16, 2011)

Forest Girl said:


> That group of educators made me angry that day. But in the end, they did my son a favor. Homeschooling was one of the best thing we ever did for our child.



Good for you.  If I ever have kids, I'm strongly considering homeschooling.  I don't have a lot of faith in the public school system.

I feel for Dudester, Garza and anyone else who had lousy teachers.  I had a few malicious, downright nasty ones, who liked using their pedestals over kids to belittle them and play mini-tyrants.  Hated my Grade 5 teacher.  I recall he embarrassed me in front of the class once, and he had a habit of picking favourites who he would praise and compliment over everyone else, holding them up as the golden standard.  I remember finding it bitterly ironic how one of his favourites, who always scored higher than me, a few years later in high school I destroyed in the marks arena.  It was around then that I started to understand that grades aren't indicative of someone's ability, intelligence, etc.

My worst teacher was probably my Grade 8 English teacher, Mrs. Ball.  She just seemed to have it in for me.  Gave me horrible marks on my assignments when really they deserved more.  Grade 7 and 9 my English marks were amazing, but Mrs. Ball had a grudge or something.

Strongly detested my middle school principle.  One time I was walking down the hall and out of nowhere he appeared and demanded, brusque and rude, that I go to the office.  Took be aback, because I had no idea what I should go to the office for, me being generally a behaved student and trips to the office being reserved for trouble-makers.  So I asked him why, at which point he screamed, literally belted in my face, veins popping on his forehead, to go to the office.  This was in front of about twenty students.  I went to the office, very shaken, and it turns out that he had mistaken me for my brother, who was a bit of a troublemaker.  But the damage was done.  From that point on I was a bit of a rebel, resenting authority figures who abused their power or otherwise didn't deserve it.  Guy was a major dick.

All this reminds me of the Pink Floyd lyrics.  "Hey!  Teacher!  Leave them kids alone!"


----------



## BrokenPencil (May 16, 2011)

Dudester said:


> Ever had a teacher who just really had it for you ? I'm talking about the teacher with some kind of malfunction in their head/personality ? How about a teacher who just went out of their way to hurt you ?
> 
> I've had two:
> 
> ...



I got a teacher in elementary school that I was terrified of, because everyone said he was so MEAN and evil. But he turned out to be nice enough to me, but then I knew to pay attention and that I was there to learn. I think he just didn't put up with any goofing off, and in some kid's eyes that made him EVIL. I guess what I also learned is don't assume someone will live up (or down) to their reputation until you meet them and get to know them.


----------



## obi_have (May 16, 2011)

My wife and I do home school our kids and we're trying not to be "Evil Teachers". My evil teacher was my Language Arts professor in college. She would often spend the bulk of class talking politics (this was during the '96 elections). After a couple weeks straight about learning all of her ideologies, and not very much about Language Arts, I interrupted one of her rants and asked if we would be getting credits for a political science as well as language arts, and if not, could we just stick to language arts since that is what we were paying for.

Pretty sure she held that against me because after that my grade took a dive. I complained to a counselor, who then discussed it with the professor. She convinced the counselor that I was too immature for her class and I was advised to drop the class. I got my money back and after that semester dropped school altogether, because I noticed my calculus professor spent a lot of time talking politics...and my biology professor...and my art history professor. I had to get out of there so I could learn something.


----------



## Olly Buckle (May 16, 2011)

I think alanmt is largely right, most of them did not have evil intentions, I also think that things have improved dramatically, a lot of our male teachers had spent a large chunk of their young adult life fighting and killing their way across Europe, suffering terrible, traumatic experiences long before anyone had ever heard of post-traumatic shock syndrome, then they came home and were simply expected to get on with things.


----------



## Rustgold (May 16, 2011)

Probably the boy's disciplinary co-ordinator.
I used to get picked on, but I was the one that was always getting into trouble (because I defended myself).  In one of the two most extreme incidences, two other boys in metalwork had a solid metal rod and intended to use it inappropriately.  Anyway I grabbed the metal rod before they could and as they fled I threw the hacksaw that I was holding, hitting one of them in the back of the neck (non-saw side).
The boy's disciplinary co-ordinator knew what the boys intended to do, but I was perma-banned from metalwork and ordered to sit outside his office every class.  One of the boys got zero punishment, and the other 1 class punishment.

I didn't know this at the time, but it turned out that the guy was a pedophile.  My mum had gained a reputation prior to me going to the school and it's likely that he was too scared to select me for his improper activities.

_(Btw : I refused to sit in front of his office and either walked home or went to the library at those times)_


----------



## The Backward OX (May 16, 2011)

I dunno, from what I’ve been reading here, it seems like, as in everything else, the great US of A really excels itself when it comes to standards of teacher behaviour. Either that, or we have some extremely creative members posting here. Christ, I went through eleven years of schooling and apart from one brief encounter with a sadistic nun involving clothing buttons, when I was about five and before I was moved into the public system, nothing personal ever happened. What is it with America that *everything* has to be bigger or worse or in some other way noteworthy?

Maybe it was just me, in my usual AS haze, not noticing anything much. Maybe. 

Olly, with respect, they _had_ heard of post-traumatic shock, they just had a different name for it. Back then it was called shell-shock.


----------



## Adeline Addison (May 16, 2011)

The last college course I took I quit.  It was an English writing class and if I said anything (and I mean anything just the slightest bit) not absolutely gushing about how wonderful this person/place/thing/whatever it was we were discussing she would dock me points on my grade for being... I don't even know.  Disruptive?  Disrespectful?  Is it disrespectful to disagree with someone?  And I don't mean like being argumentative, I mean being cornered in having to express my opinion of something or face loosing points for refusing to participate.

I hated that class.  She was ALMOST as bad as that painting teacher I had who insisted no* real artist* paints from their imagination.  If you weren't using a photo, you were breaking every sacred art law or something.  I'm not even exaggerating.  She was nice enough when she wasn't throwing her tantrums.  I think she was just a little insane.


----------



## Dudester (May 16, 2011)

SilverMoon said:


> I attended parochial school. Are your ears perked up yet? It was Mother Superior who left a wound which has fortunately healed over the years.
> 
> The background story: Due to a family move I was transferred to an elite Catholic school. The last year. Eight grade. I was new and a curiosity to all. The most popular guy in the class asked me out for a movie date. I was mortified as to how to respond because my parents didn’t allow me to date. They were extremely strict in most all ways. Believe it or not, back then I was shy. All I could say to the boy was “No” and run away. I was at a total loss. Of course, this must have humiliated the boy.
> 
> ...




I relate. Once, in high school, I got in trouble. We, as a group had done something. My role was actually pretty small, but when punishments were doled out, I got the harshest punishment (although there were higher classmen who actually committed the acts). When I protested my punishment being large (as others got a slap on the wrist) I was told "You're the smart one."


----------



## Dudester (May 16, 2011)

Olly Buckle said:


> I think alanmt is largely right, most of them did not have evil intentions, I also think that things have improved dramatically, a lot of our male teachers had spent a large chunk of their young adult life fighting and killing their way across Europe, suffering terrible, traumatic experiences long before anyone had ever heard of post-traumatic shock syndrome, then they came home and were simply expected to get on with things.


 
There might be something to this for my social studies teacher. He was a Vietnam era vet, who became a State cop, who only taught for a few years-until he could get his locksmithing business off of the ground. His crime was not believing in gifted students. Paula and I watched the evening news. We did our homework religiously. We had a desire to leave that stifling little burg and live in a big city with bright lights. 

As for the teacher who stomped on my dream, as an adult, he failed to exercise sensitivity and maturity. He must have been a real winner with women.


----------



## Dudester (May 16, 2011)

The Backward OX said:


> I dunno, from what I’ve been reading here, it seems like, as in everything else, the great US of A really excels itself when it comes to standards of teacher behaviour. Either that, or we have some extremely creative members posting here. Christ, I went through eleven years of schooling and apart from one brief encounter with a sadistic nun involving clothing buttons, when I was about five and before I was moved into the public system, nothing personal ever happened. What is it with America that *everything* has to be bigger or worse or in some other way noteworthy?
> 
> Maybe it was just me, in my usual AS haze, not noticing anything much. Maybe.
> 
> Olly, with respect, they _had_ heard of post-traumatic shock, they just had a different name for it. Back then it was called shell-shock.




This is a writer's forum. Writers are artists. Artists are sensitive people.


----------



## candid petunia (May 17, 2011)

The Backward OX said:


> Maybe it was just me, in my usual AS haze, not noticing anything much. Maybe.



I thought I was the only one _without_ a dramatic story.


----------



## The Backward OX (May 17, 2011)

Dudester said:


> This is a writer's forum. Writers are artists. Artists are sensitive people.


 
If we take “sensitive” to mean “open to or acutely affected by external stimuli or mental impressions” then I am not sensitive. Which might have a lot to say about my writing skill.


----------



## alanmt (May 17, 2011)

you write quite well, mr. O


----------



## garza (May 17, 2011)

Dudester - I am a writer and a photographer. I never have been nor ever will be an artist.


----------



## The Backward OX (May 17, 2011)

garza - are you open to or acutely affected by external stimuli or mental impressions?


----------



## garza (May 18, 2011)

xO - Yes. I'd be a poor journalist otherwise, wouldn't I? But that's nought to do with art. I'm a craftsman.


----------



## Nick (May 18, 2011)

I have had a few difficult teachers. I remember my Year 4 teacher having something against me. She asked everyone in the class what times tables they could get to, and I had been working very hard on memorising all of them up to 16. When I told her, she started going on about how everyone could do that, and that I wasn't special because I could and then said "Okay, you work out this sum in your head and I'll work it out with our methods" (I was new to the school). She pitted herself against me, and I lost. 

Another incident with her was when we were walking down to the local village hall to do PE (the school was very poor, and the facilities were near non-existent). My friends and I had just discovered the 'peace' symbol with our fingers, and we kept making it to people driving by. When we got back at the school, my teacher put me in front of the class, called in the other Year 4 teacher and the Year 3 teachers and told everyone that she had seen me swearing at people (I'm sure you've guessed it - she thought it was the two-finger salute). I tried to speak up to say that was wrong, and I still remember her screeching "Are you calling me a liar?!".  I remember meetings after that in which she tried to get me transferred out of her class and suspended, but none of that happened. I just got 'put on report'. I didn't even know you could swear with two fingers in Year 4. 

My Year 11 Biology teacher - who I'd had since Year 7 - was a pain, and I remember a time when he stood us all up, and had us stand at the back of the class room for a whole two-hour lesson and he gave us a lecture on how our minds were undeveloped, and his was the 'prime' mind that we all needed to strive for, and how we would amount to very little unless we worked all our lives to be like him. We complained about the lesson, saying it wasted out lesson-time, and his answer was "I was ahead of schedule, and had three spare lessons. I used those two as spares". It turns out we didn't finish the course in time for our GCSEs. Not even close. I got a D, and I really enjoyed Biology before so I was hoping to do better.

I didn't really like school.


----------



## KangTheMad (May 18, 2011)

Hmmm, teachers I have had were all decent.

My mother on the other hand, had a teacher who took an interesting twist on the no gum in class rule. 

The teacher had a big jar on her table, filled with old, used chewing gum. Whenever she caught someone chewing gum in class, she would make the person put their gum in the jar and take a different piece out.


----------



## JosephB (May 18, 2011)

My fifth grade teacher was very concerned about how we wore our uniforms. We wore shorts in fall and spring and she was obsessed with socks for some reason -- mine in particular. The socks were supposed to be pulled up to a certain height -- and mine never suited her. She was always giving me demerits based on improper sock height, and several times, I had to stay after school. 

Then one morning, my dad walked in with me and asked her to show him _exactly_ how high the socks should be. She pointed to the spot on my leg. He said to me -- OK, from now on, make sure your socks are at that exact height. And I don't want to hear anything more about socks from anyone for the rest of the year. He thanked my teacher and left. And no more sock problems.

Not too long ago, I ran into this teacher at the grocery store and said hello after we chatted a bit, I pulled my pants up and asked her if my socks were high enough. We both got a pretty good laugh out of it.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (May 19, 2011)

I guess my biology teacher Mr. Thomas was pretty bad. I remember one day he was talking to us about this disease; I really can't remember what it was called, but it began with 'L'. Anyway, after he had told us some more about it, he asked the class "Does anyone know someone who has this?", and a young girl put her hand up. He said "You know someone with this condition?". She nodded and said "Yeah, my younger brother has it." There were a few mumbles around the classroom, and Mr. Thomas just stood there, looking at this girl. After it went quiet again, he said "You do realize he'll be dead before he's in his teens, don't you?"

I left shortly after that.


----------



## Dudester (May 19, 2011)

Nick said:


> IMy Year 11 Biology teacher - who I'd had since Year 7 - was a pain, and I remember a time when he stood us all up, and had us stand at the back of the class room for a whole two-hour lesson and he gave us a lecture on how our minds were undeveloped, and his was the 'prime' mind that we all needed to strive for, and how we would amount to very little unless we worked all our lives to be like him. We complained about the lesson, saying it wasted out lesson-time, and his answer was "I was ahead of schedule, and had three spare lessons. I used those two as spares". It turns out we didn't finish the course in time for our GCSEs. Not even close. I got a D, and I really enjoyed Biology before so I was hoping to do better.
> 
> I didn't really like school.


 
My 4th grade history teacher blew through her course so fast that we finished the textbook (rare) three weeks before school ended. Stumped on what to do, she announced that she would teach us Spanish. Being the precocious child that I was, I pointed out to her that Spanish was not part of the curriculum for this class, or even this school-as foreign language was part of a high school curriculum and not Elementary school. She was over matched, so she went and retrieved the Principal. The Principal tried to give me one of those "play nice" speeches, but I firmly stood my ground. It was then decided (like Second Grade) that I would read books and do book reports.


----------



## Dudester (May 19, 2011)

Bruno Spatola said:


> I guess my biology teacher Mr. Thomas was pretty bad. I remember one day he was talking to us about this disease; I really can't remember what it was called, but it began with 'L'. Anyway, after he had told us some more about it, he asked the class "Does anyone know someone who has this?", and a young girl put her hand up. He said "You know someone with this condition?". She nodded and said "Yeah, my younger brother has it." There were a few mumbles around the classroom, and Mr. Thomas just stood there, looking at this girl. After it went quiet again, he said "You do realize he'll be dead before he's in his teens, don't you?"
> 
> I left shortly after that.


 
Wow, a Gold Star for maturity *sarcasm*.


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (May 19, 2011)

KangTheMad said:


> Hmmm, teachers I have had were all decent.
> 
> My mother on the other hand, had a teacher who took an interesting twist on the no gum in class rule.
> 
> The teacher had a big jar on her table, filled with old, used chewing gum. Whenever she caught someone chewing gum in class, she would make the person put their gum in the jar and take a different piece out.



:-&

I went to the same Catholic high school that my mother had gone to. It was a little different when she went there though. By the time I got their few Priests and Nuns actually taught classes. 

According to her when she went to school the Nuns instructed the girls they should not wear white dresses because it reminded boys of bed sheets. Supposedly, one of the Priests at her high school was a former Chicago mobster under Al Capone in his younger years. Then there was another Priest but one a bit crazy and intimidating. He would toss chalk down the blouses of the girls and hang boys out of classroom windows threatening to drop them (the high school had 6 floors). :lol:


----------



## KangTheMad (May 19, 2011)

Writ-with-Hand said:


> :-&
> 
> I went to the same Catholic high school that my had went to. It was a little different when she went there though. By the time I got their few Priests and Nuns actually taught classes.
> 
> According to her when she went to school the Nuns instructed the girls they should not wear white dresses because it reminded boys of bed sheets.



Nevermind that bedsheets can be any color or pattern. 

So by that logic, in order to stop us from thinking about bedsheets, all girls should not wear clothing at all. Hmm...


----------



## obi_have (May 19, 2011)

KangTheMad said:


> Nevermind that bedsheets can be any color or pattern.



I've never seen black leather thongback bedsheets with built in camisole before so that must be okay too.


----------



## Dudester (May 19, 2011)

Writ-with-Hand said:


> :-&
> 
> I went to the same Catholic high school that my had went to. It was a little different when she went there though. By the time I got their few Priests and Nuns actually taught classes.
> 
> According to her when she went to school the Nuns instructed the girls they should not wear white dresses because it reminded boys of bed sheets. Supposedly, one of the Priests at her high school was a former Chicago mobster under Al Capone in his younger years. Then there was another Priest but one a bit crazy and intimidating. He would toss chalk down the blouses of the girls and hang boys out of classroom windows threatening to drop them (the high school had 6 floors). :lol:


 
YIKES !!

Let me guess, the name of the school was "Our Lady of Perpetual Sorrow" ?


----------



## JosephB (May 20, 2011)

garza said:


> Complaints by children about school teachers were not generally listened to in those days.



These days, parents almost always side with their kids. If there's a problem, it's never their precious little darling's fault. My mom defaulted to believing the teacher, or at least hearing both sides of the issue and then deciding. It used to make me mad, but I see the wisdom in it now.

My wife taught school for three years, and got sick and tired of dealing with parents who had fits when she disciplined their children in any way, or even if she dared to talk to them about their child's bad behavior. They'd often complain to the a**-kissing administrators -- and she'd catch it from them too. Because today, all children are gifted and sensitive. And none of them behave badly -- they are simply "strong-willed." Ha ha. (Strong-willed = brat.)

Here's a good example -- one of the children in my wife's class bit her, and when she told the parent, the parent said, "Well, what did you do to make her bite you?" That was shortly before she quit teaching.


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (May 20, 2011)

Dudester said:


> YIKES !!
> 
> Let me guess, the name of the school was "Our Lady of Perpetual Sorrow" ?



Naw, Pius XI.

The Wikipidea photo does not show the section with the 6 floors. That white thing is new and was not there when I was there. Actually, they've made a number of additions from when I went there. The old garage where kids used to drive their cars to work on is completely covered over with an expanded section of building. :neutral:

Pius XI High School - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

History &bull; Pius XI.org



> As years passed, the ever-increasing student population necessitated  larger facilities. The original section of the current building opened  in September 1949. *A six-story addition was completed in spring 1957.* In  fall 1998, new construction and renovation of existing space yielded a  new library media center, chapel, office space, and multi-purpose lobby  area, as well a as a new home for family and consumer education classes,  and an enhanced audio-visual center, complete with a recording studio,  and 11 new science labs/classrooms.
> 
> The latest addition, opened  in fall of 2004, was Pius' fieldhouse, including a 1,600-seat gymnasium;  practice, teaching and training space for 23 sports/57 teams; fitness  and training space for students, staff, families and alumni; and  community access for competitions and events.


Video for prospective students.

Prospective Students &bull; Pius XI.org


----------

